# "A Fork For Q" Review



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings SlingshotForum friends!! :wave:

As you may know, I've been ingratiated with the friendship of Matthias Daues, one of the greatest "naturals" craftsmen here on this forum. We arranged a trade and I sent him one my forks, a natural slingshot carved out from a Quercus robur fork, "The Minhota". Well, he surprised me by carving one of the most outstanding slingshots I've ever seen, the "Fork For Q".

Watching it on the Internet was awesome ...but holding it in the flesh was really AMAZING!!!

What a PIECE OF ART!!!!

Not only Matthias has given my nickname to his masterwork, but also he has custom-carved it!! I can't recall well, but it seems that I've given some indications about my shooting characteristics to Matthias, when he proposed to give me a slingshot (hand size, holding hand, preferred type of fork tips, etc.) Well, I can say to you that this slingshot fits me like a glove. Absolutely SUPERB!!!!

Pictures speak louder than words:















A very original design. The handle feature some concavities, for anatomic grip.















The fork tips are low and wide. It is very accurate!! The handle is for hammer-grip holding style. It is my first hammer-grip slingshot but, so far, I've been very successful with it. Fits my hand perfectly!!















I've banded it with a 2,50cm X 1,7cm X 23cm TBG, with a SuperSure lamb pouch. Shoots 16mm marbles at great speed.

Also, in the parcel, came 4 forks of different tree species (hazel, chestnut, oak and yew) for me to carve. I'll be showing pictures of them latter. They are AWESOME!!!

Thank you so much, Matthias, for your kindness and generosity. You are the man!!!!

"A Fork For Q" is a beautiful slingshot and ranks amongst my most valuable slingshot treasures!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I read his post of making this. This was made with Heart! Congrats Q.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, that's a beauty!! Looks very comfortable.  Congrats Q.

Tom


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Q congrats on a beautiful slingshot! Great review also.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so nice !!!

cheers


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW !

Fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful carving!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I read his post of making this. This was made with Heart! Congrats Q.


Yes indeed, E~Shot!!!

I felt very honoured in receiving such a work.

Cheers ...Q



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow, that's a beauty!! Looks very comfortable.  Congrats Q.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for watching!!

It is very comfortable. It's my first hammergrip, but so far, I've been very accurate with it 

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> Q congrats on a beautiful slingshot! Great review also.


Thanks for the comment, Parnell!!

Cheers ...Q



leon13 said:


> so nice !!!
> 
> cheers


Thanks for dropping by and comment, Leon!!

Cheers ...Q



eggy22 said:


> WoW !
> 
> Fantastic craftsmanship


It is a great example of wooden carving!!

Thanks for watching!

Cheers ...Q



AnTrAxX said:


> Beautiful carving!


Indeed, my friend!!

I wish I could have your photographic skills to proper capture the beauty of this fork!!

But it's plain to see that it is an awesome work!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What an amazing sling!!!!! Nice job Matthias! Wonderful job  Q, hope all is well man, I'd love to see a pic of that sling in your hand dude!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great! What a nice gift.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

As I told before, the party still went on!! 

Matthias revealed himself to be a very generous man. Inside the box, there was 4 forks, of different species (all from Germany), wrapped in colourful silk papers!!

















Chestnut (Castanea sativa)









Oak (Quercus robur)









Hazel (Corylus avellana)









Yew (Taxus baccata)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> As I told before, the party still went on!!
> Matthias revealed himself to be a very generous man. Inside the box, there was 4 forks, of different species (all from Germany), wrapped in colourful silk papers!!
> DSCN2097.JPG
> 
> ...


This is what I like about the slingshot community. It seems there is a magnet here that draws in generosity and kind people. Nice to continue to see this. Enjoy all your gifts Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> What an amazing sling!!!!! Nice job Matthias! Wonderful job  Q, hope all is well man, I'd love to see a pic of that sling in your hand dude!


The Master commands, the servant obeys ... LOL!!!!















Hope everything's fine, my friend!!! Glad to have you back and see you enjoying our fraternal comradeship once again!!

Thanks for dropping by, Brandon!! Always important to receive your feedback!!

Cheers ...Q



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> That came out great! What a nice gift.


Indeed it came!!!

It is a wonderful shooter. Thanks for the comment!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow that's really a piece of art, i'm thrilled by these pics, looks hammer  in your hand,

friendly greetings mr. teh !!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Wow that's really a piece of art, i'm thrilled by these pics, looks hammer  in your hand,
> 
> friendly greetings mr. teh !!


Thanks for watching, my friend!!

Once again, I've received a bit of German top-notch craftsmanship ...You should know!! 

And it is a hammergrip alright!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A beautiful gift!

Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Exquisite work of Master Matthias, is perfect in your hand 

A hug for both .... Alf


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> A beautiful gift!
> 
> Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy!


Thank you so much, sir!!!!

You're a very kind man!! I hope everything's fine with you, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q :wave:



alfshooter said:


> Exquisite work of Master Matthias, is perfect in your hand
> 
> A hug for both .... Alf


Gracias por tu comentario, amigo Alf!!! :thumbsup:

Saludos de Portugal!!

Q


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Just wow, what a stunning slingshot!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Just wow, what a stunning slingshot!!


Indeed, Clever Moniker!!

I had the same feeling when I was unwrapping it!! 

Thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! What a great present!! I remember reading his posting, it was amazing to see the transformation! Happy shooting Q!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

stunning job mathias!

looks really comfy!

have fun shooting it Q!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

carboncopy said:


> stunning job mathias!
> 
> looks really comfy!
> 
> have fun shooting it Q!


Matthias excelled on this one!!

And it is very comfortable to shoot, Carboncopy!

Thanks for watching 

Cheers ...Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow! What a great present!! I remember reading his posting, it was amazing to see the transformation! Happy shooting Q!


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!!

I was really fortunate!! Slingshots like this don't come by very often 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

That a real beauty congratulations...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> That a real beauty congratulations...


Thanks for watching, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> The Master commands, the servant obeys ... LOL!!!!
> 
> What an amazing sling!!!!! Nice job Matthias! Wonderful job  Q, hope all is well man, I'd love to see a pic of that sling in your hand dude!
> 
> ...


This is so cool, it really fits your hand very well 

Thank you for your glowing review, my friend. I feel very honoured.

Cheers, M.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > The Master commands, the servant obeys ... LOL!!!!
> ...


My friend Matthias!!!!! 

Glad you could drop by and take a peek!!

I hope everything is fine, my friend. You've been out of the forum for quite a long time.

THANK YOU for this PIECE OF ART and your 4 raw forks. I'll try to make some good use out of them soon!!!!

I just hope my "Minhota" is being a good shooter for you as your fork is for me!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All the compliments I agree with. A *fantastic* natural!!

That one, just looking at it makes you want to shoot hammer grip.


----------

